# WLAN Pegelsensor, gibt es so was schon?



## mkburg (3. Jan. 2016)

Hallo,

es soll nichts geschaltet werden, ich möchte nur bescheid kriegen, wenn der Wasserstand fällt.

Michael


----------



## Patrick K (4. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Michael

meinst du sowas ?

http://de.aliexpress.com/cheap/cheap-wireless-sensor-level-water/2.html

Gruss Obs


----------



## mkburg (4. Jan. 2016)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Hallo Michael
> 
> meinst du sowas ?
> 
> ...


Das sind zwar wireless Sensoren, die meinen aber drahtlos damit. Und nicht WLAN, ich möchte die Meldung auf mein Handy bekommen.

Michael


----------



## 4711LIMA (4. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Michael, möchtest Du einen digitalen oder einen analogen Schaltwert?
digital = schaltet bei einem bestimmten Wert
analog = ein Messbereich von Teich ganz Voll bis z.B. 20 cm weniger
Egal, ich hab noch keinen Schalter gesehen, der direkt die Koppelung aufs WLAN macht und zusätzlich auch noch auf einem Smartphone eine Meldung bringt.

Wenn Du technisch angehaucht bist, dann schau mal da nach: http://www.elv.de/hausautomation-smart-home.html
Da gibts unterschiedlichste Ausbaustufen einer Hausautomation

Etwas sicherer und vor allem einfacher aufzubauen ist das hier: http://www.loxone.com/dede/start.html
Als kleinste Ausbaustufe reicht hier ein Miniserver mit Netzteil der auch bereits die Software für eine Appbedienung beinhaltet. Die Bedienung ist sehr einfach, unser Programmierer sagt dazu: Malen mit Zahlen.
Das ganze hat den Reiz, dass Du mit dem Miniserver locker einige Pumpen, Lampen, usw. im Garten ansteuern kannst, Bedienung immer übers Smartphone, egal ob Du hier bist oder in Timbuktu. Der Vorteil dabei ist, dass Du ein beliebig erweiterbares Bussystem hast.
Ich werd dass bei mir in diesem Jahr einbauen.

Von Naturagart gibts auch was aber das kann meines wissens nach keine Koppelung auf WLAN, da musst dort mal nachfragen.

Gruss, Lima


----------



## mkburg (4. Jan. 2016)

@4711LIMA
Danke für die ausführliche Antwort, digitale Meldung würde reichen.
Ich schau mir dass nun Ruhe an ...
Michael


----------



## Nori (4. Jan. 2016)

mkburg schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es soll nichts geschaltet werden, ich möchte nur bescheid kriegen, wenn der Wasserstand fällt.
> 
> Michael



Hier ne günstige Sache entsprechend deiner Anforderung:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/250435527634?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Hier wird zwar bei gestiegenen Wasserstand ne Meldung abgesetzt - dürfte aber auch bei fallenden Wasserstand ne Möglichkeit geben (ähnlich den elektronischen Pegelschaltern)

Gruß Nori


----------



## mkburg (1. März 2016)

Hallo,

hat noch einer eine andere Möglichkeit anzubieten?
Es soll bei Conrad so was geben, finde ich aber nicht.
Günstig und gut ...

Michael


----------



## wander-falke (2. März 2016)

Hi, 


mkburg schrieb:


> Das sind zwar wireless Sensoren, die meinen aber drahtlos damit. Und nicht WLAN, ich möchte die Meldung auf mein Handy bekommen.


Hi
Also wenn Wasser wenig, dann SMS aufs Händie. ?
Oder wenn Wasser wenig dann Mail an dich aufs Händie?

Im ersten Fall brauchst du einen GSM fähigen Sensor.
Das können einige der Typen die @Patrick K  verlinkt hat.
Brauchst halt noch ein SIM Karte, oder du gehst über wireless 
(WLan) und hast deinen eigenen GSMServer( SMS) im Keller

Im Falle du eine Mail willst reicht eigentlich wireless. 
Die nutzt deine WiFi (WLan) Konfiguration und du sendest darüber eine Mail an dich. Abhängig vom Provider ob der das zulässt.
Auf deinem Smartphone hast du deinen Mailaccount aktiviert und kannst die e Mails abrufen.

Das sollte es gewesen sein
Frag bei Conny nach einem wireless (WLan) Sensor mit Mailfunktion.


----------

